# 5g planted



## sfd101 (Jul 30, 2006)

So i just started a 5g planted tank. I want either Glosso, HC or Riccia as a carpet that is going to cover the majority of the tank. How much light will I need to grow these carpet plants? How do I grow riccia as a carpet?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

sfd101 said:


> So i just started a 5g planted tank. I want either Glosso, HC or Riccia as a carpet that is going to cover the majority of the tank. How much light will I need to grow these carpet plants? How do I grow riccia as a carpet?


If you go to my 5g log below you'll see what I'm using to grow riccia. The layout changed throughout the log, but the riccia has remained. To grow Glosso or HC I would think you would need roughly double the light I used for the Riccia.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/nanos-large-aquariums-ponds/38865-5g-low-cost-tech-nano.html


----------



## sfd101 (Jul 30, 2006)

So you're using a coralife 18w. I have a strip light that can hold 2 screw in bulbs with a total of 26w. I guess that is enough for riccia. Very nice tank btw.


----------

